# Emperor in disguise



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Now this is a bit of fun but in the fluff somewhere it says that until the time of unification the Emperor went unseen through Humanity. Therefore there's a chance that he reads this forum. :biggrin:

Now who on this Forum do you think could be the Emperor?

Personally if CoTE isn't the Emperor then he must be a Tzeenchian daemon as he knows so much. :laugh:

Another guess is Baron Spikey the fluff questions king.

Just my (somewhat insane) thoughts on the matter. And if CoTE or Baron Spikey are the Emperor and claim not to know the answer, is that the real answer or are they trying to prevent a paradox in the space time continuum.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Emperor? No idea who you're talking about...:security:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

zerachiel76 said:


> then he must be a Tzeenchian daemon as he knows so much. :laugh:


A Tzeentchian Daemon you say? Right.. Look into my eyes, my eyes, not around the eyes, not around the eyes, look into my eyes... right your under... 

"Daemons don't exist, they are merely figments of your imagination. I am a normal Human living a normal life. When three large men with balaclavas come knocking at your door in around an hour, you will recognise them as your friends and go with them..."

:hang1:


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> "Daemons don't exist, they are merely figments of your imagination. I am a normal Human living a normal life. When three large men with balaclavas come knocking at your door in around an hour, you will recognise them as your friends and go with them..."


Sorry for the delay, just managed to escape the 3 men in Balaclavas, they tried to put me in a straightjacket too. And all for guessing the truth.

I feel like Fox Mulder now:grin:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

It is the way of change to misdirect.....


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I am Tzeentch, Lord of Change... *belch* oops...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Always though of CoTE as Magnus though I will answer to Fulgrim, yes your right I am perfect. :biggrin:


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

deathbringer said:


> Always though of CoTE as Magnus though I will answer to Fulgrim, yes your right I am perfect. :biggrin:


Or just plain kinky :grin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ummm.... no, I'm not the Emperor. No, I mean, that would be well, ummm. Okay, screw you guys, I am the bloody Emperor! *Jumps out window*.

-BoK


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

CoTE is a minor chaos god created through a very small cult of very sensual dark eldar worshipping the black library. Unlike big T, he doesn't know everything that ever will happen or did happen, but he can actually remember it.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

[This message was removed by the moderators/Emperor]

Don't believe the truth!!!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

zerachiel76 said:


> Or just plain kinky :grin:


Well spank me and call me nursey, i mean :shok: ... maybe


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

I dont know where the Emperor is but I know that Tzeentch is the president of the United States.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> I dont know where the Emperor is but I know that Tzeentch is the president of the United States.


Weird, the US appear to have had several Chaos god in charge, Bill Clinton was Slaanesh ("I did not have sexual relations with that woman") and both Bushes were definitely Khorne declaring war wherever possible.

I reckon David Cameron is a minor daemon of Tzeentch, spookily just like CoTE and Gordon Brown was possibly Nurgle otherwise how else do we explain his ugliness :laugh:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

If I'm not the Emperor, then The Stig (Top Gear) must be the Emperor of Mankind! That solves everything! 

-BoK


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Or his lorrie driving cousin.


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol, then what does that make us fluff-reading mortals. CSM?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

he is among us:











:shok:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i believe, those of us who write fluff can consider ourselves Tzeentchian in nature.

weaving fates and all that...

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Or his lorrie driving cousin.


Or His American Cousin
Or His Vegeterian Cousin
Or His Communist Cousin

-BoK


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> If I'm not the Emperor, then The Stig (Top Gear) must be the Emperor of Mankind! That solves everything!


I love this idea. The Stig for Emperor is gonna be my motto!! :biggrin:

So far we have Stig for Emperor, CoTE for Magnus, Deathbringer as Fulgrim, any more suggestions?

I'd love to be thought of as Alpharius but I'll settle for Corax


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd love to hear about _my_ counterpart in the 40k universe. lol :laugh:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmmm.... Tzneetch? 

-BoK


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

The Emperor does not approve of this thread.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Blasphemy! The Emperor is *CLEARLY* THE STIG! 

-BoK


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

no, he is his african cusin


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

zerachiel76 said:


> I'd love to be thought of as Alpharius but I'll settle for Corax


You are most certainly not Alpharius Omegon, but if you want to be the Emo Primarch who ran away like a sissy, go for it.

Personally, I'm not sure which Primarch I'd be.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> If I'm not the Emperor, then The Stig (Top Gear) must be the Emperor of Mankind! That solves everything!
> 
> -BoK


Some say he has a pet squig called Mr. Gribbles... While others say he's the leader of vast intergalactic legions... All we know is, He's called The Emperor Stig!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> i believe, those of us who write fluff can consider ourselves Tzeentchian in nature.
> 
> weaving fates and all that...
> 
> CP


And leading lives to ruin. 
And bringing doom to entire worlds.
And destroying the futures of many.

Very Tzeentchian. But I prefer to be thought of as Deceitful, in honour of my own Golden metal Deity.


btw, CotE is the Emperor. His simple mind game may have thrown you off the trail, but I am not fooled. :washim:


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Some say he has a pet squig called Mr. Gribbles... While others say he's the leader of vast intergalactic legions... All we know is, He's called The Emperor Stig!


Awesome comment, +rep from me and quoting in my signature!! :biggrin:

Jeremy Clarkson as Perturabo


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Anyone else thinking of making a bunch of white painted marines now in The Legion of the Gear? :biggrin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ha, lol. James May would probably be Calgar.... 
Richard Hammond, hmmmm, who knows?

-BoK


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd love to be vulkan because climate change wouldn't affect me:biggrin:.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> btw, CotE is the Emperor. His simple mind game may have thrown you off the trail, but I am not fooled. :washim:


Nah. If CotE was the Emperor, all of his post would glow with a light that no normal mortal man could look at, causing their eyes to burn, their heart to explode and their brain to melt, or it may just age them ten years for every post of his they read.

Plus he doesn't have the sheer OH MY GOD! awesomeness of the Emperor that also causes the above.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I happen to think along the lines of Konrad Curze ... Multiple personality disorder, willing to do evil shit to make a point. I accept the fact that one day someone will end my life, but I will be so misunderstood. FTW.:russianroulette:


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Nah. If CotE was the Emperor, all of his post would glow with a light that no normal mortal man could look at, causing their eyes to burn, their heart to explode and their brain to melt, or it may just age them ten years for every post of his they read.
> 
> Plus he doesn't have the sheer OH MY GOD! awesomeness of the Emperor that also causes the above.


Everyone knows the Emperor can manually control his epic-awesomeness-levels at will...


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> I dont know where the Emperor is but I know that Tzeentch is the president of the United States.


Obama is Tzeentch? It makes so much sense now! Burn the Heretic!


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

CommissarGhost said:


> Everyone knows the Emperor can manually control his epic-awesomeness-levels at will...


Ah, but that's only in the case of in-person meetings. It's much harder for him to contain his awesomeness in things like forum posts. And I have yet to see a sliver of sheer epic awesomeness from CotE. Don't get me wrong, CotE has had some truly awesome posts, but I would put them at Primarch-level awesomeness. He's Magnus the Red, not the Immortal Emperor.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

The emperor is disguised as that one guy you saw at mcdonald's on saturday morning of last week.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

DeathJester921 said:


> The emperor is disguised as that one guy you saw at mcdonald's on saturday morning of last week.




:shok: i thought the glow around him was just a light he was stod infront of it makes so much sense


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Ah, but that's only in the case of in-person meetings. It's much harder for him to contain his awesomeness in things like forum posts. And I have yet to see a sliver of sheer epic awesomeness from CotE. Don't get me wrong, CotE has had some truly awesome posts, but I would put them at Primarch-level awesomeness. He's Magnus the Red, not the Immortal Emperor.


No, you are mistaken. His computer is equipped with a dial allowing him to control the awesomeness of his posts manually. He also has an epic dial, allowing him to truly humble those of us cursed by ignorance.

Child of the Emperor`s power grows with each post given to his name. He IS the Emperor. Grow strong, and lead us into the future...

Your "Childhood" will soon be a thing of the past.


----------

